# 150 Euro - what to do with those?



## Raki (Jun 3, 2009)

heya, 
I have about 150 Euro to spend, but I don't know for what....maybe you can give me ideas? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm not looking into High quality porn or giving it to someone of you


----------



## Satangel (Jun 3, 2009)

Raki said:
			
		

> heya,
> I have about 150 Euro to spend, but I don't know for what....maybe you can give me ideas?
> 
> 
> ...



If you want a Wii, just another 100 euros and you're there.


----------



## Technik (Jun 3, 2009)

Get a PSP. It has lots of cool things once you hack it like n64 on teh go!


----------



## Satangel (Jun 3, 2009)

Charmandersrule said:
			
		

> Get a PSP. It has lots of cool things once you hack it like n64 on teh go!



+ can emulate PSX, that's a really good feature.


----------



## Raki (Jun 3, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Raki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well my sister's wii is currently at my house and I don't like it that much :/
and I already have a PSP 1000. but thanks for the tips!


----------



## Satangel (Jun 3, 2009)

I would just keep it then, you can always need it later.
And if you are really into homebrew, put some on your PayPal account and donate it to some great homebrewdevelopers.
That way they see their work is appreciated and they get at least something in return for the hours they put in to the homebrew.


----------



## Daemon.nds (Jun 3, 2009)

Buy silver, gold, platinum, stocks, etc.


----------



## Neko (Jun 3, 2009)

Put the money into your bank account. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Save it up.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Jun 3, 2009)

I would say keep it until you find something you want, if you spend it now you will just find something you HAVE to have a few days later.



			
				Day By Day said:
			
		

> Buy silver, gold, platinum, stocks, etc.



precious metal prices have pretty much peaked right now, and stocks are still falling in general, plus €150 isn't enough to open a stock trading account really.


----------



## Depravo (Jun 3, 2009)

Buy lots of Guiness.


----------



## Daemon.nds (Jun 3, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> precious metal prices have pretty much peaked right now
> I left that to the discretion of the OP. I'm personally not in the precious metals market, so I wouldn't know. But if he's in it for the long haul, it shouldn't be a problem. Worst case scenario is that he increases his financial education.
> 
> QUOTEplus €150 isn't enough to open a stock trading account really.


Better than buying a video game system/druqks/random other waste, don't you think?


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 3, 2009)

Import a game (PM me for recommendations if you want any just explain what you're looking for)


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 4, 2009)

Get the Dingoo a320 from DealExtreme, and you will also have money to spend afterwards.


----------



## SoLuckys (Jun 4, 2009)

keep them until something new comes like a new console, games etc


----------



## Raichy (Jun 4, 2009)

go buy some booze


----------



## Domination (Jun 4, 2009)

Charity. Can give you a sense of satisfaction of dooing a good deed. The poor homeless need your help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Donate Today!!!!!!

LOL go buy a game or two i guess.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 4, 2009)

get an mp3 player. i reccomed samsung yp-p3. ive got one and its amazing.


----------

